# Optoacoplador como resistencia variable, es posible?



## seaarg (Abr 7, 2010)

En un oscilador, el cual tengo que controlar su frecuencia de oscilacion interpretando un pwm, puse un led enfrentado a un LDR y aislados de la luz ambiente.

De acuerdo al duty cycle del pwm, el led varia su intensidad, haciendo variar la resistencia del ldr, que hace variar la frecuencia de oscilacion.

Para no hacer esto como solucion final, y teniendo en cuenta que no consigo potenciometros digitales, pregunto:

¿Se podria utilizar un optoacoplador npn para algo asi? El transistor que contiene puede ser usado como resistor variable? (Ya se, quiza estoy imaginando mucho. No se me ocurre como y quiero quitarme esa duda).

En el circuito donde aplico esto, el preset, que cambie por esta especie de pote digital, regula la realimentacion entre la salida y una entrada de un operacional que hace de oscilador (no muy seguro de esto). De ser posible usar un transistor (opto) como resistencia y necesario adjunto circuito. (asi no cargo el foro si la respuesta es no)

Algo similar vi que se hace con mosfets trabajando en la zona lineal. El PWM se podria convertir en voltaje con una red RC.


----------



## Cacho (Abr 7, 2010)

La respuesta es, citando a Fogonazo cuando cita a Confucio: "Depende".

Es probable que sí, que se pueda, pero también es probable que no. Subí el esquema y se verá.

Saludos


----------



## seaarg (Abr 7, 2010)

Como no estimado Cacho. Aqui adjunto el esquematico.
La idea es reemplazar el preset R6 de 250K para ser controlado por el PWM de un micro, como dije antes, lo hice con un LDR y un LED y funciona perfecto.

Podria simplemente probar con un opto y ver que pasa, pero me gustaria saber si es factible y algun fundamento teorico para comprender mejor.

Estimo que poniendo el emisor del npn hacia el pin 7 del operacional, ya que encuentra el punto GND con el camino de menor resistencia. ¿Como lo ven? En caso afirmativo, habria que agregar algo mas ademas del opto para que funcione como un pote digital? (obvio que no interesa la linearidad del resultado, siendo tan precario).


----------



## Cacho (Abr 7, 2010)

Según el Datasheet la frecuencia de oscilación es fo~1/(1,1*R1*C1).

Supongo por un análisis NADA serio del esquema interno (analizalo vos para ver si te cierra, que tengo sueño, ya son las 12 de la noche) que Q1 y R5 (ver el esquema interno en el datasheet de National) forman una fuente de corriente y eso es lo que hace aparecer la tensión entre 5 y 6 que controla el asunto (el VCO) para que la cosa tenga colorcito.

Por Ohm, V=I*R (uy, qué loco que soy) y entonces R=V/I
Si se replantea la fórmula de fo, queda algo como 1/(1,1*V/I*C1), o lo que es lo mismo, I/(1,1*V*C1), donde V es la tensión entre los pines 5 y 6 e I es la corriente que entrega la fuente (es constante).
Supongo que los números no son exactamente así, pero que la frecuencia va a reaccionar como 1/V.

Si es así como creo, el opto tiene que andar junto con una resistencia (que tendría que ser bastaaaaante grande para no descargar C1). Pero qué frecuencias vas a obtener... Eso averigualo o medilo.
Colector al 5, emisor al 6 y desde ahí la resistencia grandota a tierra. Probá con un transistor común nomás y andá subiendo la tensión en la base para aumentar la corriente (y la tensión con eso) y fijate cómo responde. Ojo que vas a necesitar poca correinte para subir la tensión (acordate de que la resistencia a tierra es grandota). Bueno, en realidad podés probar con el opto directamente si querés.

Saludos


----------



## seaarg (Abr 7, 2010)

Cacho, eso es una muy buena explicacion, pero creo que hay una confusion, yo decia en mi mensaje "reemplazar el preset R6 de 250K", este preset es el que regula la frecuencia de oscilacion del arreglo de operacionales. (y no estoy segurisimo de esto, pero si se que si lo cambio la frecuencia cambia) Le pifiaste de preset jeje.

Por si buscas el capacitor, en este esquema son 3 capacitancias entre: 1) Sensor-Shield, 2) Shield-GND, 3) Sensor-GND

De hecho, la parte del detector de tono no esta en mi prototipo sino que se reemplaza por un PIC como frecuencimetro. (El mismo que genera el PWM para el resistor variable hecho con LED-LDR actualmente puesto en lugar de R6 y que busco ver si se puede reemplazar por un opto)

A pesar del sueño, sin querer me diste una idea para otro tipo de aproximacion al objetivo, y es dejar el integrado detector de tono, y variar digitalmente el preset del mismo (el que interpretaste vos) para asi detectar las distintas capacitancias que se presentaran en el sensor "buscando" la frecuencia que haga que el detector de tono ponga un alto en su salida.

Idea que me diste sin querer aparte, lo de la resistencia grande a tierra seria para que el transistor del opto trabaje, al menos lo entiendo asi ya que un transistor sin una carga no funciona. Va lo mismo para ponerlo de preset en la parte del oscilador con operacionales. La resistencia grandota seria la de 2.3M (R1+R5) pero hay una ruta de 200K a masa tambien. (R2+R3)

Todo esto es porque estoy haciendo una version mas estable de lo que postee en: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...iento-asistido-parking-aid-ultrasonido-33056/

Ya casi lo tengo listo, pero queria darle una solucion mas "elegante" al tema del pote digital que LED-LDR


----------



## Cacho (Abr 7, 2010)

seaarg dijo:


> ...pero creo que hay una confusion, yo decia en mi mensaje "reemplazar el preset R6 de 250K"...Le pifiaste de preset jeje.


 ¿Viste que no te mentía cuando dije que estaba dormido? (y sigo estando así).



seaarg dijo:


> A pesar del sueño, sin querer me diste una idea para otro tipo de aproximacion al objetivo...


Bueno, de algo sirvió 
Pero ahora que veo el preset *que sí es*, el problema se me hace más simple (me gusta cuando eso pasa):


¿Qué te parece?
Los valores de las resistencias serán los que mejor te caigan según el opto que uses (y R3 no tiene por qué ser de 1k).

Saludos


----------



## seaarg (Abr 7, 2010)

Jeje, yo tambien estoy con sueño pero entusiasmado!

Ese esquema que pones quiza sea viable, si lo entiendo bien no esta trabajando como resistor variable, sino que esta tirando parcialmente a masa parte de lo que pasa entre los resistores.

Mi pwm actualmente es a aprox 4000 Hz, Dada la velocidad de un opto (PC817 por ejemplo) seria bueno poner un diodo en serie al pin de pwm (apuntando al led) y un capacitor paralelo al led del opto no es cierto? Esto a fines de convertir el pwm en un voltaje que maneje la base del transistor (sin R paralela al cap porque el led seria el que descarga el mismo, con su resistencia)

A probar y se vera!, Muchas gracias


----------



## asherar (Abr 7, 2010)

Según recuerdo de mis primeras lecturas el nombre "transistor" viene de 
"transferencia de resistencia", es decir que originalmente el nombre hacía 
referencia justamente al aspecto resistivo del funcionamiento. 

No sé si aplica, pero yo he usado el transistor de un opto 3N35 como 
resistencia variable controlada por corriente, para ajustar una  frecuencia 
mediante realimentación negativa. 
No tengo a mano el circuito ahora, era parte de otra cosa más grande. 
Si interesa lo busco y lo subo. 

Lo que veo en el ciruito de Cacho es que coloca al transistor en emisor común. 
Si se regula el valor de R con el diodo del opto, esto no es necesario,  pudiendo 
colocarse las patillas E y C como extremos del R "flotantes". 

Saludos

La idea es algo así. 
La resistencia entre los extremos de arriba será el parelelo entre R y Rx. 
Rx = Rmín cuando el diodo esté polarizado y depende de la resistencia Ro.  
 Rx = Rmáx cuando la corriente sea cero en el diodo del opto (transistor abierto). 
Si la tensión sobre Ro se puede variar en forma digital sos Gardel y Lepera !


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 7, 2010)

se podria hacer mejor con un optoacoplador lineal... este tiene 2 receptores (uno a cada lado) que permite hacer una retroalimentacion de la corriente que circula por el fototransistor o fotodiodo si es el caso...


----------



## alexus (Abr 7, 2010)

ahora, si con el opto acoplador, manejamos un transistor en la zona activa?


----------



## asherar (Abr 7, 2010)

Sí, Chico3001, el problema de lo simple es que casi nunca es lineal. 

A lo que iba yo es que no era indispensable atarse a la configuración emisor común.


----------



## seaarg (Abr 8, 2010)

Bueno esto va tomando color!

La linearidad no seria un requerimiento al menos por ahora, ya que el LDR que estoy usando tampoco es lineal y el circuito funciona muy bien. (Toda la idea es una autocalibracion del mismo, ya que el capacitor que conectamos en el sensor varia segun humedad, temperatura, etc.)

Por otro lado se podria simular una linearidad desde el mismo micro.

Teniendo en cuenta lo que dice alejandro, se comportaria muy parecido a un preset. La tension de Ro (volts) se podria variar en forma digital poniendo entre el pin de PWM y el led del opto un rectificador con un diodo en serie + capacitor a masa.

Esta tarde pruebo ambas opciones, la de cacho y la de alejandro con el material disponible y comento. Si no te insume mucho tiempo alejandro, y podes adjuntar el esquematico que decis, te agradeceria. La opcion con el opto lineal tambien es buena pero para probarla tendria que conseguirlo. Si finalmente no requiere linearidad quedaria con el opto comun nomas.



alexus dijo:


> ahora, si con el opto acoplador, manejamos un transistor en la zona activa?



Esa era mi idea en primer lugar, lo que no sabia es si se puede. Aparentemente si.


----------



## asherar (Abr 8, 2010)

Si no se requiere mucha precision de linealidad, con combinaciones de 
resistencias serie y paralelo, se aproximan muy bien funciones 
que permiten corregir algunas no-linealidades. 
( Ver ejemplo del zip adjunto)

La parte relevante de la idea con el opto es el circuito ese que subí antes.


----------



## alexus (Abr 8, 2010)

lo que dije, es viable?


----------



## seaarg (Abr 8, 2010)

alexus dijo:


> lo que dije, es viable?



Aun no lo se. De todos modos, para que querrias manejar con un opto otro transistor a estos fines? se utilizaria el mismo transistor del opto.


----------



## asherar (Abr 8, 2010)

Tal vez por cuestiones de potencia


----------



## Cacho (Abr 8, 2010)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:


> Lo que veo en el ciruito de Cacho es que coloca al transistor *en emisor común.*



Colector común. El transistor funciona en zona activa.

La corriente la limita la resistencia de emisor. Esa misma corriente es la que hará caer la tensión en la primera resistencia del loop de realimentación y con eso cae la realimentación, lo que hace que suba la ganancia del AO.
Si se abre el transistor, sube la ganancia y quedan simplemente dos resistencias en serie para hacer el cálculo como siempre.

Un poco más despierto hoy (sólo un poco, ¿eh?) me surge una cuestión: ¿Qué tensiones tenés en el loop de realimentación?
Si no llegan a polarizar el transistor del opto, estamos en problemas.

Edit: Pensando un poco más, vas a tener una señal senoidal ahí, ¿o me equivoco?.

Saludos


----------



## seaarg (Abr 8, 2010)

Ups! no las medi aun 

El circuito es alimentado con 5V y la onda es cuadrada. Si sumo el offset que me da el operacional este con fuente simple (unos 1.25v) y tengo en cuenta que no suele llegar a VCC, debe estar por los 1.25 volt en bajo y unos 4 volt en alto (adivinando... esta noche lo mido)


----------



## asherar (Abr 9, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Colector común.



Cuando tenés razón, ... tenés razón ...


----------



## seaarg (Abr 10, 2010)

Bueno, queria actualizarlos con las novedades.

Probe primero el circuito propuesto por Alejandro y resulta que funciono!

No puse al final rectificador sino que conecto directamente el pin de PWM del pic al opto a traves de una resistencia de 470ohm. Del lado del transistor, hay una resistencia de 100K entre colector y emisor (emisor conectado a la pata 7 del op-amp) y este conjunto reemplaza el preset 250k + res 100k en serie.

Lo unico que no esta tan bueno, es que es demasiado brusco (era de esperar) y tengo variaciones de lectura de frecuencia grandes entre cada 1% de duty cycle en el pwm. Por lo tanto, tengo que ampliar la ventana de calibracion. (para eso era, para autocalibrar el circuito en el arranque). Por lo demas, excelente!

¿Se les ocurre alguna forma de que el cambio de frecuencia entre cada 1% de duty sea mas suave? (tal vez cambiando valores de resistencias)


----------



## asherar (Abr 11, 2010)

Hola: 

¿ Qué rango de resistencias querés cubrir ? 

Creo recordar que la resistencia de un transistor 2N2222 sin iluminar es de unos 100k-300k. 
Yo para probar pondría dos preset multivueltas de 500k: uno en paralelo con el transistor 
y otro en serie, y empezaría a mover tornillos. 

Edit: Para suavizar la variación, la R (e-c) del opto-T debe ser menor que la R1 fija que ponés en paralelo y más grande que del R2 fija que ponés en serie con el conjunto R1//opto-T. 

Otra forma de suavizar los cambios es aumentando la R serie que controla la intensidad de luz del diodo (y bajando un poco las otras dos). 



seaarg dijo:


> Probe primero el circuito propuesto por Alejandro y  resulta que  funciono!


Lo decís como si en algún momento hubieras dudado !!!  

Saludos


----------



## seaarg (Abr 12, 2010)

Rango de resistencias, 350K en conjunto (100+250k) tal cual el circuito. He comprobado que importa poco mientras oscile, pero que se da mejor con estos valores de resistencias (antes tenia un preset de 1M).
La R2 fija en serie ahora no existe (bueno, en realidad es 1K5 que use "de puente" en el protoboard), deje solo el opto pero en la R1 en paralelo a e-c puse 100K, quiza este siendo demasiado poco. Creo haber probado 470K pero cuando rectificaba el pwm (como mencione, siendo pwm puro aplicado al opto funciona mejor, mas suave y con rango mayor de frecuencias.)

Al convertir el pwm en voltaje con diodo+capacitor en unos 4 saltos de 1% de pwm ya la F leida era 0, supongo que debido a que el transistor del opto se ponia en saturacion? Esto no sucede al aplicar pwm. La oscilacion es un poco menos estable, va reduciendo desde una F inicial hasta un valor en el cual se estabiliza luego de unos 10 seg. de encendido el circuito. A pesar de esto a partir de ahi queda estable, exceptuando variaciones de algunos hz que son tolerables.

La R serie del diodo es de 470ohms. La idea era pasar 10ma por el mismo (5V) Cuestion de probar con 1K.

Consulta: El emisor del opto lo conecte al pin 7 (out) del operacional del circuito que postee, ya que ese punto creo que es "mas negativo" que el otro punto donde va el preset. (por el camino de resistencias hacia GND, que es menor). Probe conectarlo al reves y creo recordar que oscilaba tambien pero con saltos aun mas bruscos. ¿Que forma me podrias sugerir?

Tambien, ya que esta todo en protoboard, voy a probar la sugerencia de Cacho para comparar ambos metodos.

¿Dudarlo? Jamassss! he visto a uds. dos rondando por el foro y repartiendo experiencia hace rato ya 

Gracias!


----------



## Cacho (Abr 12, 2010)

Si armás el que te propuse yo, fijate que podés tomar la realimentación desde donde está dibujado en el esquemita ese que hice o desde el emisor del transistor (si lo hacés así, bajá el valor de R1 o eliminala directamente). En el original podrías eliminar R2.

Las dos configuraciones responden una al revés que la otra.

Saludos


----------



## seaarg (Abr 12, 2010)

Amigos,

Se que no es lo del titulo del post pero...

Por sugerencia de un tecnico amigo, probe regular este oscilador con algo que conocia solo de nombre y funcion pero nunca utilice: varicap

En el esquematico que adjunto, le agregue (con paint, paciencia) el varicap controlado por PWM del microcontrolador.

Aparentemente funciona (y bastante estable) ya que hice una rutina que varia el duty cycle ascendente y descendente y la lectura de frecuencia obtenida cambia de acuerdo a esto.

Ya que no tengo idea de varicap, mis preguntas son: ¿Esta correctamente aplicado en este caso? (polaridades, forma de ponerlo, etc.)

¿Los valores de la red RC (100n, 10K) para darle un voltaje constante, estaran bien? (PWM 5V 4000 Hz)

La unica "contra" que encontre hasta ahora es que no se porque esto me reduce la distancia de deteccion del sensor (de 70 cm a 40cm) que el anterior con LDR, o el que probe con optoacoplador. Sin embargo es mucho mas estable en frecuencia leida y las variaciones en el PWM hacen cambios bien suaves.


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 11, 2021)

Hola.

Lo abrí con 7-zip (es gratuito).


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 11, 2021)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Lo abrí con 7-zip (es gratuito).
> 
> ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 11, 2021)

Falta éste : Norma 05

Se nota que mientras moderaba , él contestó !


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 11, 2021)

Bueee....año 2021, siglo XXI y preguntando con que se abre un .zip
En fin ...


----------



## asherar (Jun 13, 2021)

asherar dijo:


> Si no se requiere mucha precision de linealidad, con combinaciones de
> resistencias serie y paralelo, se aproximan muy bien funciones
> que permiten corregir algunas no-linealidades.
> ( Ver ejemplo del zip adjunto)
> ...


Hola jorgebompal.

El archivo es un zip. Lo bajé y te subo acá el contenido.

%
% Resistencia equivalente variable
% ================================
%
% Se varia linealmente la resistencia R2 entre 10 y 1000 Ohms.
% para diferentes valores fijos de R1 entre 100 y 1000 Ohms
% Cambiando los valores o la combinacion se pueden obtener
% otras funciones de compensacion
%
clear all
% Parametros de la prueba
RA=100
RB=10
for n1=1:10             % Barrido en R1
    R1 = n1*RA
    for n=1:100         % Barrido en R2
        R2 = n*RB;
        % Resistencia equivalente:
        R( n )  = 1.0/ (1.0/R1 + 1.0/R2);     % R1 // R2
    end
    plot(R)     % Grafica con R1 fijo
    hold on     % No borra la curva en la figura
end
plot(R,'r')     % Para señalar la curva con R1 mas alta
figure(1)       % Muestra las curvas


----------



## asherar (Jul 25, 2021)

asherar dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> ¿ Qué rango de resistencias querés cubrir ?
> 
> ...


Hola. 
Estaba siguiendo este hilo, me leía a mí mismo y hay algo que no pude entender ... 
Eso que escribí del "transistor 2N2222 sin iluminar" no tiene sentido. En todo caso estaba pensando en el transistor del opto-acoplador, 
ahí sí puede que la resistencia equivalente entre colector-emisor sea de ese orden de magnitud. 
Mis disculpas por el Alzheimer incipiente ...
Saludos


----------



## Scooter (Jul 25, 2021)

Un optotransistor se comporta mas como una fuente de corriente constante que como una resistencia.


----------



## asherar (Jul 29, 2021)

Scooter dijo:


> Un optotransistor se comporta mas como una fuente de corriente constante que como una resistencia.


Te propongo que fundamentes eso. Luego yo puedo explicar por qué se puede considerar como una resistencia.


----------



## unmonje (Jul 29, 2021)

¿ Como saber cuando un moño es grande o es pequeño ?
 Así, un opto transistor se comporta como tal y una resistencia segun su naturaleza. Todo lo demas, es solo parecido.
Menos lineal que un transistor decía mi profe.     Ya es tarde, a dormir


----------



## Scooter (Jul 30, 2021)

asherar dijo:


> Te propongo que fundamentes eso. Luego yo puedo explicar por qué se puede considerar como una resistencia.


Espera sentado, que "ahora mismo" te lo argumento.
El que quiere hacer ese uso eres tu, no yo.

Cuando quise hacer un uso "curioso" me leí el datasheet y además los testeé físicamente a varios de ellos.

Lee el datasheet y verás que dice. No tiene mucho misterio.
Pruébalos para tu aplicación a ver si te gusta cómo se comportan, en gran medida un generador de corriente constante es fantástico para cargar condensadores y hacer temporizadores porque cargan linealmente.


----------



## asherar (Jul 30, 2021)

Scooter dijo:


> Espera sentado, que "ahora mismo" te lo argumento.
> El que quiere hacer ese uso eres tu, no yo.
> 
> Cuando quise hacer un uso "curioso" me leí el datasheet y además los testeé físicamente a varios de ellos.
> ...


Hola Scooter. 
Pensé que te interesaba el tema. 
Es una lástima, porque a veces las cosas se entienden mejor desde otro punto de vista. 
Si todo se resolviera "leyendo el datasheet" nadie entraría al foro. 
Un saludo.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 30, 2021)

Mira el circuito equivalente de un transistor a ver qué sale.

¿Sale una resistencia dependiente de la corriente de base? NO
¿Sale una fuente de corriente dependiente de la corriente de base? SI

Luego los transistores no son resistencias ajustables, son fuentes de corriente ajustables.

Lo mismo con los optotransistores.


Ahora bien, los osciladores y generadores de rampa usan resistencias por simplicidad, un condensador cargado con una fuente de corriente es fantástico, no carga con una exponencial, curva  de carga es UNA LINEA RECTA.  
Así que miel sobre hojuelas, ahora tendrás un oscilador mucho mejor, más predecible más de todo... Y claro la fórmula del fabricante para calcular la frecuencia ya no vale, tendrás que deducir cuál es.


----------



## asherar (Jul 30, 2021)

Hola de nuevo.
Jaja, no llegué ni a sentarme.

No estoy de acuerdo con la afirmación:


Scooter dijo:


> Lo mismo con los optotransistores.



Respondeme la pregunta:
Si el optotransistor es una fuente de corriente, cuando la tensión entre emisor y colector de un optotransistor es cero:
¿ Para qué lado circula la corriente ? (Edit. Con luz incidiendo sobre las junturas)
a) emisor -> colector,
b) colector -> emisor.
c) no circula,
d) (otra opción).


----------



## Scooter (Jul 30, 2021)

Lo mismo que una fuente de tensión pero en corriente.
¿Que pasa si una fuente de tensión está cortocircuitada?
¿Que pasa si una fuente de corriente está abierta?


----------



## asherar (Jul 30, 2021)

Pero no contestás a la pregunta. 
No todos entendemos las cosas igual.

Lo que quiero hacer notar es que la corriente depende de la tensión aplicada, no solo de la intensidad de la luz del LED.
Por lo tanto no se puede tratar como una fuente de corriente *constante*.

Si no se aplica tensión en la salida no habrá corriente por más fuerte que ilumine el LED.
El coeficiente de ganancia de corriente es el valor que dice la hoja de datos solo dentro del límite de saturación.

La idea de que no corresponde el modelo tiene que ver con que en el optotransistor FALTA UNA PATA por lo que no
se puede comparar con el modelo de transistor. Al menos no para entender todo su comportamiento.
Los modelos surgen de aproximaciones, y la falta de una pata es una alteración sustancial del modelo inicial del transistor.
Si fuera un transistor normal con 3 patas al polarizar inevitablemente tendrías corriente de base.

En un optotransistor podés "polarizar" sin corriente, y por eso es que *el concepto importante* es que
lo que se hace es aumentar la cantidad de portadores en las junturas. Eso es variar la resistividad ohmica.

Pensemos en otro modelo: el de diodos enfrentados.

Eso vale para transistores y para optos.  Independientemente de lo complejo que sea la región de junturas
en ambos casos tenés representados todos los efectos que ocurren al aumentar la concentración electrónica
en la base, sea por corriente inyectada por el cable de base o por luz del LED.

En el caso del opto, al faltar la base, el transistor no conduce con cualquier polaridad.
Excepto que lo esté iluminando el LED, porque así el exceso de portadores permite a las corrientes atravesar
las junturas incluso con polarización inversa.

En cuando a la utilidad de usar un optoacoplador como resistencia controlada por corriente (la del LED) quedan dos temas
claves:

1.- la linealidad => La resistencia emisor-colector NO es lineal
2.- la simetría => La resistencia emisor-colector NO es simétrica.

Eso lo puedo mostrar con lecturas hechas en un experimento reciente con un 4N36.



Variando de a 100 Ohms la resistencia en serie con el LED (Rled) medí la resistencia equivalente Rec con las dos polaridades. Los resultados son:


Rled  (Ohm)  Rec (+-)  (kOhm)  Rce (-+)  (kOhm)1001.71.62004.62.530010.63.340028.74.150062.14.860098.75.5

Finalmente: la aplicación del opto como resistencia controlada por tensión, o corriente etc, es válida siempre que no se necesite linealidad o simetría.
En el caso de querer regular la ganancia de un operacional ajustando la tensión de alimentación del opto, se tiene que las señales alternas se amplificarán diferente según sea la fase positiva o negativa del ciclo. Eso es debido a la dependencia con la tensión aplicada entre e-c.
Lamento mucho eso porque era una aplicación que tenía en mente.
Y también lamento si esa información no está en la hoja de datos.
Otro saludo.


Scooter dijo:


> Lo mismo que una fuente de tensión pero en corriente.
> ¿Que pasa si una fuente de tensión está cortocircuitada?
> ¿Que pasa si una fuente de corriente está abierta?


¿ Qué pasa si la fuente de corriente está conectada a una resistencia ?


Repito la pregunta ¿ para qué lado circula la corriente en Rs ?


----------



## unmonje (Jul 30, 2021)

Así como está, para ningun lado....No tiene fuente de electrones


----------



## asherar (Jul 30, 2021)

unmonje dijo:


> Así como está, para ningun lado....No tiene fuente de electrones


Ese es justamente el punto que muestra que el modelo de fuente de corriente falla.
...........
la dejo picando
...........
Vuelvo sobre el problema de la aplicación ...
Basados en la tabla de mediciones del posteo anterior:
¿ A alguien se le ocurre cómo resolver el problema de hacer simétrico el comportamiento resistivo de la salida e-c ?
No estoy seguro pero me parece así, a simple vista, que al hacerlo simétrico también se lo haría lineal.


----------



## unmonje (Jul 30, 2021)

asherar dijo:


> Ese es justamente el punto que muestra que el modelo de fuente de corriente falla.
> ...........
> la dejo picando
> ...........
> ...


Fácil, usted logre que las curbas de ganancia, de base de un transistor sean lineales y logrará que la corriente de colector tambien lo sea.  
ver esto


----------



## asherar (Jul 30, 2021)

unmonje dijo:


> Fácil, usted logre que las curbas de ganancia, de base de un transistor sean lineales y logrará que la corriente de colector tambien lo sea.
> ver esto


No se trata de cambiar la naturaleza sino de aprovechar lo que se sabe de ella para construir sistemase que se comporten como uno necesita.
Tal vez conectando varios transistores de algún modo inteligente se consiga un circuito que desde afuera parezca un transistor pero se comporte con curVas de salida bien lineales. Por ejemplo el amplificador operacional.

Según lo que estamos hablando en este hilo, ahora estoy haciendo unas pruebas combinando dos optoacopladores y obtengo un comportamiento simétrico en ambos extremos de la salida, y bastante lineal.
Esencialmente se trata de colocar dos optoacopladores lo más parecidos posible, con sus LEDs en serie y sus transistores de salida en paralelo, e1 con c2 y e2 con c1. Los LEDs actúan en sincronía y la salida es una sola, pero al estar en paralelo la resistencia es menor que la menor. Y la menor de ambas es bastante lineal.
O sea ...


Estas son mediciones de la resistencia de salida, y el cálculo de la corriente en el led en el experimento anterior con un solo opto.


Y estas son las mediciones comparadas con la curva anterior (roja) y el cálculo estimado (azul), para el sistema con dos optos según la foto.
Las mediciones (verde y amarillo) dan algo menor que la estimación. Eso es porque en esta medición cortocircuité el led rojo en serie (con un cable blanco), y entonces la tensión aplicada es un 10 % mayor aprox.


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 31, 2021)

asherar dijo:


> Ese es justamente el punto que muestra que el modelo de fuente de corriente falla


No entiendo tu punto. Y obvio lei todo absolutamente por arriba.
Si colocas un tester, led, resistencia, condensador, bobina, o lo que se te ocurra, el transistor se va a comportar igual, ya que de una u otra forma tiene tension y corriente.
Si no está conectado a nada, NO puede ser algo, ya que no tienes referencia de ningun tipo, y como dice @unmonje , no hay fuente de electrones, asi que NO puedes saber cómo se comporta...


----------



## asherar (Jul 31, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> No entiendo tu punto. Y obvio lei todo absolutamente por arriba.
> Si colocas un tester, led, resistencia, condensador, bobina, o lo que se te ocurra, el transistor se va a comportar igual, ya que de una u otra forma tiene tension y corriente.
> Si no está conectado a nada, NO puede ser algo, ya que no tienes referencia de ningun tipo, y como dice @unmonje , no hay fuente de electrones, asi que NO puedes saber cómo se comporta...


Lo menos que pueden hacer primero es leerse todo detenidamente.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 31, 2021)

Evidentemente el modelo de fuente de corriente es válido "un rato". Exactamente igual que el modelo de fuente de tensión es válido "un rato".
Si dejas abierto el circuito de una fuente de corriente, no hay corriente. Si cortocircuitas una fuente de tensión no hay tensión. Eso ya lo sabe todo el mundo.

Por cierto que los fototransistores SI que son generadores y generan una tensión SIN estar alimentados.
Los pulsioximetros, por ejemplo, suelen emplear esta característica.
A fin de cuentas un fototransistror viene a ser un panel solar de 0,01mm².
Lo que ocurre es que eso genera mV o μV y es complicado de usar, pero resulta ser el uso más lineal de los fototransistores.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 31, 2021)

Por otro lado medir resistencia con un ohmetro en un componente no lineal como es cualquier semiconductor, pues dará resultados solo orientativos ya que son componentes no lineales.
Dependiendo de la tensión de prueba del ohmetro dará uno u otro valor.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jul 31, 2021)

Concuerdo con Scooter, se comporta como una fuente de corriente.

Para obtener una resistencia variable usando un transistor, lo ideal sería usar un jfet/mosfet en la zona "ohmica".  Supongo que debe haber optos basados en mosfets.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 31, 2021)

Si que hay optofets. 
Nunca los he usado pero hay.


----------



## asherar (Jul 31, 2021)

Para los amantes de las "datasheets":  https://www.onsemi.com/pdf/datasheet/mct62-d.pdf



Scooter dijo:


> Por otro lado medir resistencia con un ohmetro en un componente no lineal como es cualquier semiconductor, pues dará resultados solo orientativos ya que son componentes no lineales.
> Dependiendo de la tensión de prueba del ohmetro dará uno u otro valor.


Buen punto. Todas las mediciones las hice en la misma escala de 200k.
Eso merece otro circuito para medir la salida.


unmonje dijo:


> Así como está, para ningun lado....No tiene fuente de electrones


Tiene fuente de electrones: la luz que los libera en la juntura, lo que no tiene es una ddp que los haga circular para algún lado.


----------



## unmonje (Ago 1, 2021)

En el primario del OPTO si ( hace 55 años que hago electrónica) , yo me refería a lo ovbio, el  secundario. Ahí, sin tensión no hay circulación.


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 1, 2021)

Estan dando vueltas a algo que ya comenté.
Si o si, midas como midas, veas como veas, hagas lo que hagas NO puedes tener un componente de forma indeterminada, ya que el instrumento que uses va a generar una tension, corriente o ambas, y eso cambia todo lo de ser "neutro"


----------



## asherar (Ago 1, 2021)

unmonje dijo:


> En el primario del OPTO si ( hace 55 años que hago electrónica) , yo me refería a lo ovbio, el  secundario. Ahí, sin tensión no hay circulación.


En el "secundario" no va a haber corriente a menos que le lleguen FOTONES desde el "primario", y sean absorbidos por electrones de la banda de valencia, para poder ganar energía y llegar a la banda de conducción. 
Es en el "secundario" donde cambia la conductividad. 
Después de entender eso, uno puede aplicar el modelo que más le guste. 

La teoría de semiconductores bien explicada la pueden encontrar en este libro clásico, que se puede descargar gratis (previo registro): 








						Electronica Integrada - Jacob Millman y Christos C. Halkias | PDF
					

Scribd es el sitio social de lectura y editoriales más grande del mundo.




					es.scribd.com


----------

